# Start another thread lenny!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Start another thread lenny.Many like Your updates!keepem coming..sorry to see your thread got closed or you closed it:wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

copperhead71 said:


> Start another thread lenny.Many like Your updates!keepem coming..sorry to see your thread got closed or you closed it:wave:


I closed it. I'm tired to catering to pompous ..


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

lenny said:


> I closed it. I'm tired to catering to pompous jackholes...


Hey I was never catered to! :wave:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

For every 1"pompous jackhole" you have 100 supporters that enjoy your updates and eagerly await all your releases.


Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dan, for what you have produced in bodies, parts & upcoming T-Dash---
You are certainly ahead of the curve with a definite sharp sense for the hobby
needs and future trends!!!!!! :thumbsup:  
Others dream on, You deliver!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

oddrods said:


> For every 1"pompous jackhole" you have 100 supporters that enjoy your updates and eagerly await all your releases.
> 
> 
> Rob
> Mongrel Racing


From what I have learned in 40+ years of TS and CS: what Oddrods said!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Hey I was never catered to! :wave:


you're on the list. You're next.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

oddrods said:


> For every 1"pompous jackhole" you have 100 supporters that enjoy your updates and eagerly await all your releases.
> 
> 
> Rob
> Mongrel Racing


WOW, I did not read this quote before I posted on Toms thread.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> WOW, I did not read this quote before I posted on Toms thread.


you're psychic!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> WOW, I did not read this quote before I posted on Toms thread.


it seems to be gone as well:freak:

I liked his post, it was entertaining


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

slotking said:


> it seems to be gone as well:freak:
> 
> I liked his post, it was entertaining


I guess the PC Police got rid of that one too. 

Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Omega said:


> I guess the PC Police got rid of that one too.
> 
> Dave


I don't recall cussing in that thread. Oh well...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> I don't recall cussing in that thread. Oh well...


Dan, Please keep going with u'r projects :thumbsup:

there's ALWAYS a "J/A" 2 heckle someone trying to do w/ u do 
(& u do it EXTREEMELY-Well by the way...)

once this chassis project hits the consumers, I think u'll need a small country, to keep up w/ assembly on sales & orders/productions.....

keep the faith....
100's if not 1,000's of us are behind in eager anticipation 4 u'r products. :thumbsup:


& take a brake occasionally, I used 2 mega- produce leather products by hand
so I understand fatigue.. 
& above all, Don't jeopardize U'r HEALTH !!!
we'll be here... 4 as long as it takes.... 

best 2 U...& U'r Health & Prosperity :wave:

Bubba 123
Bubba's Slot Car Emporium/Fantasy Cutlery on Ebay (Defunct now..)


----------

